# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Sensei's Super Competition of Absolute Awesomeness Sign Up Thread!

## Sensei

It is time for another competition!!!

So sign up! lower league, middle league, or higher league. Check the previous competition here to see if you don't know which to join. 

There will be all sorts of awesome new stuff. Hope you all enjoy it. That is all I have to say for now.  :smiley: 

Higher League
Dolphin
Sensei
blobularwindmill
nfri
anotherdreamer
fogelbise
percylucid

Middle League
Fryingman
Pickman
Oneup
nightfeather
Louiab
spellbee2
kestrelkat
Ctharlie


Lower League
Konchogtashi
sprada
antoia
Joannab
individual
bemistaken
Sammythesnake
lucidmats
mrpriority

----------


## dolphin

I would like to join in the higher league. Thanks for running this again!

----------


## FryingMan

Oh YES sign me up baby!   Middle league.    I'm already noticing night-time wakings again, so I'm on track for competition dreaming mode!

----------


## sprada

Please sign me in for the lower league.
Had only one shaky 10 seconds LD since your last competition. Let's roll!

----------


## KonchogTashi

Lower League, please!

----------


## imazu

I'd love to join in the Lower League!! Middle League!! Higher League!! (lol)  ::D:

----------


## FryingMan

I'm sure Sensei will weigh in here, but as a guideline for choosing leagues:

 if you LD rarely (a couple of times per several months) or don't have much recall yet, the lower league is the place!   All beginners should probably choose the lower league. 

The middle league is generally the place for improving LDers who have on and off streaks of  LDs, much more frequently than beginners, but not at the heady levels yet of the highest league.  Middle leaguers get TOTM wings fairly frequently (especially the basic tasks but not always every single month).   Middle leaguers generally have pretty good, regular recall (several dreams every night).

The upper league is for experienced LDers, usually those who wrack up over 100 LDs/year and more, and who more or less are always getting 2 sets of TOTM wings every month or whenever they care to try.    They usually can reliably LD on most nights they really want to.

----------


## Antoia

Another competition? Awesome  ::D:  I'd like to join the lower league!

Haven't been working on LDing much since the last comp because of school and college apps, so hopefully this will motivate me  :smiley:

----------


## KonchogTashi

> I'm sure Sensei will weigh in here, but as a guideline for choosing leagues:
> 
>  if you LD rarely (a couple of times per several months) or don't have much recall yet, the lower league is the place!   All beginners should probably choose the lower league. 
> 
> The middle league is generally the place for improving LDers who have on and off streaks of  LDs, much more frequently than beginners, but not at the heady levels yet of the highest league.  Middle leaguers get TOTM wings fairly frequently (especially the basic tasks but not always every single month).   Middle leaguers generally have pretty good, regular recall (several dreams every night).
> 
> The upper league is for experienced LDers, usually those who wrack up over 100 LDs/year and more, and who more or less are always getting 2 sets of TOTM wings every month or whenever they care to try.    They usually can reliably LD on most nights they really want to.




I would instinctively place myself in the lower league. However, reading the above post I could fit into the middle league as well. If all goes well I have an LD about every 7-10 days. Recall is pretty reliable every night. Not sure which would be more appropriate. Please advise!

----------


## Sensei

I would probably put you in the lower league. I would think that consistent would be weekly. So you would be in the top of the lower league, bottom of the middle league. Really up to you if you want to push yourself or compete with all the top lower league people.  :smiley:

----------


## KonchogTashi

I'll stick with the lower league for this one. 

thanks for the guidance!

----------


## FryingMan

Yeah they're just guidelines.   Some people will naturally fit in between, and then it's generally up to them to pick.

----------


## JoannaB

Yay, I want to participate. Starting at rock bottom almost no recall again, sigh.

----------


## Pickman

Sign me up for this - not sure which league I'm in.  I used to be lower league for the previous two competitions I joined, but I think I've improved.  I tend to have on/off streaks of lucid dreams, depending on how well I have been sleeping.  So, middle league?

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> I'd love to join in the Lower League!! Middle League!! (lol)



You easily LD enough for Higher League, blobularwindmil! I think you'd have better competition there. Especially with your amazing goal memory, that will help you a lot in the comp!  :smiley:

----------


## StaySharp

I finished my apprenticeship just this Monday, which means no more forced schedules, which means I can sleep when I want to and how I want to! More dreams, more lucid dreams, more living and more important stuff!
I'm way motivated to see a competition coming up, sign me up for the Middle League!

----------


## imazu

> You easily LD enough for Higher League, blobularwindmil! I think you'd have better competition there. Especially with your amazing goal memory, that will help you a lot in the comp!



Oh wow! Okeedoke then lol. I s'pose I'll give it a shot then  :tongue2:

----------


## OneUp

Awesome!! I'd like to join Sensei, and I'll take the middle league. I know I'm going to do alot better than I did last time!  ::D:

----------


## Nfri

I'm in I'm in I'm in!

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I'll join, upper league please!  ::cookiemonster::

----------


## Individual

I would like to join the lower league please.

----------


## FryingMan

Haha, "famous last words" about being ready for the competition … just in time for the competition it appears I'm entering a slight dreaming trough.   Well, I'll just plough through it full speed ahead and see where it goes.

----------


## Nightfeather

Yeah! The last competition was awesome!
I'll join middle league.

----------


## SammyTheSnake

Aw yeah! I was just thinking the other day that I might suggest a new competition round, so this is very welcome :-)

Put me down for the lower league, I ought to be heading for the middle league but I've been way off form  for months, though I've had a couple of semi-lucids in the last couple of well weeks, so maybe I'll get on form just in time for the competition.

If I just happen to pull a blinder, could I be retrospectively reclassified for fairness, perhaps?

SammyTheSnake

----------


## Sensei

We'll see Sammy. I am thinking of a new way to do the competition to inspire people to reach further and not make them feel like they can choose the wrong class. :/ Haven't found it out yet though. hahaha.

----------


## lucidmats

Awesome, please sign me up Sensei!
I'll probably go with lower league since I have a stressful time coming up, hopefully I can be middle next time  :smiley: 

Thanks for hosting this!

----------


## LouaiB

Hope it's not too late!

Middle league please  ::D: 

Thnx for running this again Sensei!

----------


## fogelbise

Sign me up upper league if not too late! 

Let us know if there is some special format we should all use when posting our points that will help you Sensei. Thank you for running this!  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

I'll join too (like I do not have enough dream work already, LOL.)

----------


## FryingMan

Sensei, what's the scoop, when do we start, scoring, etc.?

----------


## Sensei

*everyone*
Invite everyone to join this. Not many people have joined yet, so it might just be a small competition. 

The start date is gonna be Thursday night. I will put the competition thread up Wednesday so that you all can see the changes.

----------


## KestrelKat

I would love to join, but am so confused about how to do so... the other thread has so many words, I got lost XD

----------


## Sensei

For now, we just sign up. Let me know what league you want to sign up for. I will change everything over to the competition and the rules will be listed there a day before the tournament.

----------


## KestrelKat

I'm not sure what the different leagues mean after looking at the other thread, though... Does it matter which one I chose?

----------


## AnotherDreamer

> I'm sure Sensei will weigh in here, but as a guideline for choosing leagues:
> 
>  if you LD rarely (a couple of times per several months) or don't have much recall yet, the lower league is the place!   All beginners should probably choose the lower league. 
> 
> The middle league is generally the place for improving LDers who have on and off streaks of  LDs, much more frequently than beginners, but not at the heady levels yet of the highest league.  Middle leaguers get TOTM wings fairly frequently (especially the basic tasks but not always every single month).   Middle leaguers generally have pretty good, regular recall (several dreams every night).
> 
> The upper league is for experienced LDers, usually those who wrack up over 100 LDs/year and more, and who more or less are always getting 2 sets of TOTM wings every month or whenever they care to try.    They usually can reliably LD on most nights they really want to.



I think that this is a pretty good guide for which league you should sign up for  ::santa::

----------


## Sensei

http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...ml#post2143018

^^^ This should give you a good idea of which league to join.

----------


## AnotherDreamer

Haha we posted at the same time  :Cheeky:

----------


## Sensei

haha. That is funny. I almost quoted instead of linked.  :tongue2:

----------


## FryingMan

> *everyone*
> Invite everyone to join this. Not many people have joined yet, so it might just be a small competition. 
> 
> The start date is gonna be Thursday night. I will put the competition thread up Wednesday so that you all can see the changes.



Cool!   Make sure to allow full 24 hours after posting the official announcement before it actually starts to account for time differences around the world!   Thanks for running this!

----------


## MrPriority

Pffooo almost missed this! Thanks once again Sensei for running this!  ::D: 

I'd like to join lower once more. Unfortunately if anything I'm dreaming less now than I was last competition. Let's hope this will grab my motivation again!

I also have a big test on friday morning (very early), so I'll start one day late. Hope that's ok ::D:

----------


## spellbee2

Oh yeah, I think I've improved a ton since the last competition. Sign me up for the middle league.

----------


## KestrelKat

Ooooh.  I think I'll go with Middle League then.  Heres to hoping my dreaming at least stays how it is now, if not getting better!
(I'll have to get back to posting DJs every day... I'm backlogged about two and a half weeks right now DX)

----------


## PercyLucid

We will get the new post soon  ::D:

----------


## FryingMan

It's already the end of my Wednesday...are we still on schedule for a Thursday start or are we delayed?

----------


## PercyLucid

Same here!!

----------


## Sensei

Yes, we are indeed a little behind schedule. Got some people helping me with the thread to make it all amazing for yall. I shall be putting it up as soon as possible, but we shall start the competition on Friday @8 your time.

----------


## Ctharlhie

I'm game but I'm not sure which league :/ I think probably intermediate, but I've been away from seriously LDing for a while...

----------


## JoannaB

> Yes, we are indeed a little behind schedule. Got some people helping me with the thread to make it all amazing for yall. I shall be putting it up as soon as possible, but we shall start the competition on Friday @8 your time.



8pm or 8am? Either way looking forward to it.

----------


## FryingMan

> 8pm or 8am? Either way looking forward to it.



Yes, with our world-wide community, one must be explicit with time!  "8pm local time Friday January 23, 2015", for example.   And realize that there's an up-to-24 hour window between anybody's "local time".

----------


## LouaiB

Thursday noon now at my time. So it's Friday first competition night so my tomorrow's night then.

*making sure lol*

----------


## Ctharlhie

> Thursday noon now at my time. So it's Friday first competition night so my tomorrow's night then.
> 
> *making sure lol*



Same here. I think Greenwich time and Lebanon time are the same.

----------


## MrPriority

Oh sweet one day delay! Now I can join in on the fun from the first day!  ::D:

----------


## fogelbise

Last time it was 8pm so I am quite sure Sensei meant: 8pm participant's local time Friday January 23, 2015.

Looking forward to it! Keep in mind that it seems like Sensei is trying to make this the best one yet so let's give him a little breathing room.  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

Yup now Thursday evening my time...

----------


## fogelbise

I don't mind sharing strategies. I am somewhat competitive but am more of a "whatever is better for the whole" kind of guy. Even without competition specifics yet, we pretty much know that dream control abilities will be a significant way to accrue points. Last competition I planned too long of a scenario that I wanted to do when next lucid to rack up a bunch of points and thus wore myself out due to going through that long scenario in my day practices...and losing motivation for *any* day practices! This time I plan to use a "mnemonic peg system" (see web or Daniel Love's book).  I have also successfully used such a system to commit dreams to memory before opening my eyes and getting up and also during LD's. In this case I will just plan to think "pegs" when I become lucid and attempt to recall each one as I go. IWL it is incredibly quick and easy to learn a list of 10 or even 20 items.

----------


## KestrelKat

So the start of the competition is Friday at 8pm.  Does that mean that dreams we had the previous night might be able to count or do we have to have the dreams after that point in time for them to count?

----------


## fogelbise

Sensei can correct me if I am wrong, but with 8pm being an early bed time for most people, the start time seems to be meant to capture dreams occurring Friday night to Saturday morning but not the night before. So dreams occurring after 8pm Friday your time.

----------


## KestrelKat

Gotcha.  That makes sense!

----------


## Sensei

*Competition time moved again!*
Ok! So we have the thread nearly finished (one or two minor things left to fix for your convenience), but since it is quite close to the starting point (might even be the starting point for some) I am going to be postponing another day. I am putting the thread up momentarily, but the start time will be *Saturday at 8PM*, your time. I apologize for making yall think it was earlier, I underestimated what watching two kids all day long would be like haha. This new start sate should be more convenient for everyone and give you a chance to really look at the new rules so you can set up some goals, incubations, 3 step tasks, etc. 

I know that some of you might be frustrated by this, but honestly, it really isn't an inconvenience for you to wait a day to start doing something. ;P

*@Sammythesnake
lucidmats
mrpriority*
I am sorry I didn't mention this sooner, but after looking over the previous competition, I don't think that you should be in the lower league. The lower league is for beginners, not for people struggling. I believe that your league shouldn't be chosen by how good you are doing, but by how good you are at lucid dreaming. Two weeks is enough time for anyone to get out of a slump (72 hours is the amount that makes the most difference in my opinion), so I believe in you three. Lets see which one of you comes out of your slump first. Competition seems to bring out the best in people, so lets watch it spark you guys to a whole new level.  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

> So the start of the competition is Friday at 8pm.  Does that mean that dreams we had the previous night might be able to count or do we have to have the dreams after that point in time for them to count?



The competition times are a dream "starting and finish line" so the dreams must occur after the start and before the finish.  All times are your local time, so some people will start up to 24 hours before others, but will finish that same amount before others, because of time zones.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

*Competition thread is posted - check out the new teams and tasks here*.

The competition begins on *Saturday, January 24th, at 8 PM* YOUR time (wherever you are.)

Good luck, dreamers!  :superman:

----------

